
Show HN: Dominus – Multiplayer browser game made with Meteor - dan335
http://dominusgame.net
======
nacs
Your Tree page ( [http://dominusgame.net/tree](http://dominusgame.net/tree) )
is showing some people's emails (and their first/last names as some email
addresses seem to contain) in the open -- seems some people are using their
email as the username.

Filtering out emails on that page and/or sanitizing the username field on
signup would be good.

------
Chevalier
No way. Is this a successor to the old DOS game by the same title?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominus_(video_game)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominus_\(video_game\))

I spent a great deal of my childhood playing Dominus, admittedly badly. I'd
love to see its spirit live on.

------
gfosco
Still painfully slow getting started. 30 minutes to move 3 tiles? Same thing
happened now as the first time this was posted. An army is moving, but they're
probably going to grow old and die there.

~~~
dan335
It's designed to not take a lot of time to play. Something that you can spend
10 minutes moving your troops around then come back after a few hours.

~~~
gfosco
Yeah I guess I spoke too soon... I've left the tab open on two machines and
have continued playing.

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7865844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7865844).

------
nickler
I've enjoyed the first couple rounds Surprised me with how it sucked me in.
Nicely done!

